

Jailhouse 0.1 released - conductor
https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/8/29/223

======
sciurus
From the initial release announcement:

"Jailhouse is a partitioning hypervisor that can create asymmetric
multiprocessing (AMP) setups on Linux-based systems. That means it runs bare-
metal applications or non-Linux OSes aside a standard Linux kernel on one
multicore hardware platform. Jailhouse ensures isolation between these
"cells", as we call them, via hardware-assisted virtualization. The typical
workloads we expect to see in non-Linux cells are applications with highly
demanding real-time, safety or security requirements. In contrast to
comparable hypervisors, Jailhouse is loaded and configured via Linux, not the
other way around."

LWN covered Jailhouse earlier this year. Part 1
([http://lwn.net/Articles/578295/](http://lwn.net/Articles/578295/)) explains
what Jailhouse is, has a look at its data structures, covers how it is
enabled, and what it does to initialize CPUs. Part 2
([http://lwn.net/Articles/578852/](http://lwn.net/Articles/578852/)) looks at
how Jailhouse handles interrupts, what is done to create a cell, and how the
hypervisor is disabled.

------
gaze
To me this is very exciting. Anything that makes real-time control feasible in
my mind is a very useful tool.

